# Auto Turn, Help me understand...



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

I have watched enough video good and bad on this to really make me question it. I have seen the Ariens video on how to align the blower housing and the tractor. I have read how important the exact same tire pressure is. I have seen videos of people trying to clean 6" of snow on one side of the blower and it wants to turn like clearing the edge of the road. I watched a guy that's machine would turn when one side of the blower housing ran into compacted snow on the driveway. Then I saw a few cut away videos showing the metal ridged plates slipping over each other making that clicking noise when it is turning. I would think s the metal rounds over from wear the auto turn would become even easer to turn due to less resistance the more it is used. Am I way off base? I am looking for a 24" blower and that is the only item that worries me with Ariens. I know I will run into these obstacles and don't want to fight the thing.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm with you on this one. Have a neighbor that has an auto turn and it's not the best looking product. I chose a Husqvarna over Ariens because of the steering set up. I would rather control my
Machine myself. I'll let you know how the Husqvarna.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Ducky, you are a bit off base. I've had three Ariens with AutoTurn. While not perfect, it's quite a nice feature assuming you're on a paved and fairly flat surface. FWIW, the Ariens can literally turn on a dime. It's effortless and that makes running the machine by a smaller person/wife a realistic proposition.

You're best bet would be to try and run a machine at a dealer when you get your first snow.

Two tips in addition to having the housing squared up and uniform tire pressures: Ariens poly skids or the Armor Skids


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a deluxe 28 with autoturn and used it last winter with no problems.Even doing paths in the yard to the woodpile and birdfeeders.Grabs a bit on the grass but very controlable


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

+1.. No problems here on a gravel driveway...


----------



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

Last year I got a 28” Hydro Pro Track with auto turn and there was a very odd development. The Wife actually argued with me twice that it was “her turn” to go out and blow snow. Auto turn works so well that even people who don’t like blowing snow will have fun with it. In spite of weighing over 300 lbs. that machine can be operated and turned with nothing but fingertips after you get used to it.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I experienced the same issue last snow season, sort of. You see I have a 34 year old son who lives here and I always made him go out and fight with the trigger-steered Husqvarna 10530SBE I had.

Once I got the Ariens Platinum 30 with Autoturn, I found myself running out there to use the awesome machine before he could get dressed. Works FINE.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

As some of the members stated above it works very well in most situations and any potential issues can usually be remedied by using the Ariens poly skids or ARMORskid shoes. I am happy with not having to fumble with triggers (another potential service item). I have read on another forum that Toro is also using this differential system on some of their smaller 2 stage machines, they seem to be keeping it on the down low probably because Auto Turn is somewhat controversial. I attached the manufacturer's link.

DI 300 | General Transmissions


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey Cardo111, thanks for the link to General transmissions. From exploring the site looks like they make the gear transmissions for Snapper and Simplicity, (Briggs & Stratton) snowblowers.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Clicked on the "Element V" link on the General Transmissions site. I think this is the transmission in the new Toro Snowmaster. Very impressive unit. Perhaps all the Toro 2 stage lineup will go with the Element V transmissions.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I have to consider that Ariens sells a LOT of snowblowers. They have a huge "installed base", and the reason I shopped them after owning a 2005/2006 Husqvarna (AYP made) machine. I became aware in reading reviews just how many new Ariens were going to people who had just gifted their 20-30 year old Ariens to a kid who had just bought a home, or similar situations. What I mean is they have a long-lived product and I assume they aim to protect that reputation for future sales.

This is why I believe they've got a good product with Autoturn with a lot of development and testing behind it. My experience bears it out that Autoturn works fine, and I haven't even put the plastic skids on the machine yet. We'll see what history develops for its longevity, but I'm not concerned even if they change it.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

cliff355 said:


> Last year I got a 28” Hydro Pro Track with auto turn and there was a very odd development. The Wife actually argued with me twice that it was “her turn” to go out and blow snow. Auto turn works so well that even people who don’t like blowing snow will have fun with it. In spite of weighing over 300 lbs. that machine can be operated and turned with nothing but fingertips after you get used to it.


Was thinking about this unit. Is your driveway flat? I have a steep hill and uneven sidewalks. Don't want to wrestle it. Still would like the 420cc over the 2016 honda models.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Hey Cardo111, thanks for the link to General transmissions. From exploring the site looks like they make the gear transmissions for Snapper and Simplicity, (Briggs & Stratton) snowblowers.


Sure thank you. I got the same impression after going on their site, that they are making the transmissions for B&S' products. I am not sure if they are still being re-badged as Snapper's this year. I have not seen snowblowers on Snapper's website this year, maybe it is the device I am using.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a link:Snow Blower | Snow Thrower | Snapper Snow Blowers Snapper appears to have a couple of websites, one with snow and one without. Of course I want the Snapper "Pro Duty Dual Stage" models all day long.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the link, their Signature Series is nice, doesn't seem to have changed much in many years. Interesting that they stick to the friction drive on this series. I assume it is more dependable than the Heavy Duty Series gear drive.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

tonysak said:


> Was thinking about this unit. Is your driveway flat? I have a steep hill and uneven sidewalks. Don't want to wrestle it. Still would like the 420cc over the 2016 honda models.


I am a big fan of Ariens however if your budget allows you won't regret buying a Honda track machine especially now with the easier steering system. Even if the Honda engine is smaller it is very well engineered and will likely give you all the power you will need.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I just changed the subject line of this thread from:

Auto Turn-Help me understand how this is not a disaster

to:

Auto Turn, Help me understand...

Since its pretty clear auto turn is not actually a disaster! 
which makes the subject line somewhat misleading, as it was..

Scot


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Scott
I respect your opinion, but question this as the proper moderator thing to do.
I don't own an auto-turn machine.
So if the title read.

Ariens auto-turn. When one wheel senses resistance, and it simply slips internally and stops rotating, does this ever cause problems? 

Would that have been reasonable enough title to not need censorship?


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> I just changed the subject line of this thread from:
> 
> Auto Turn-Help me understand how this is not a disaster
> 
> ...


Scot, I must say I completely disagree with you changing the name of my post. I understand the comments made by others and that you clearly state auto turn is not a disaster. So I asked the question how it's not a disaster, how does it act when cleaning 6" of frozen snow on the edge of the drive. Or how does it act on packed snow. I have read that it turns. If my vehicle was next to it and it turned into it what would that be described as? Obviously not a disaster............That is my only negative I see with the machine. But those question haven't been answered have they, I have been told I'm off base......ok, help me understAnd then. Some say it isn't as bad as I made it out to be. Ok. Others said I need to change the skids? I think I want an Ariens but not if it isn't predictable. I also was told look at the numbers of machines they sell they can't be bad. I'll use the McDonalds Hamburg analogy, they sell more than anyone else however I know I can find a better one. We can agree to disagree but I want to give you my feelings on this. Do I need to put my kid gloves on and step carefully when I ask a question here? I have another question too, I noticed the Platinum 24 SHO from last year to this year have a different engine, what's the scoop? I hope you understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

So i must say I am disappointed that my post is viewed this way. Answers not really given just ruffled feathers. If I am snow blowing next to my company vehicle, I hit a piece of compacted snow and my machine turns into the side of the vehicle? How would this be described.....obviously not a disaster....... Maybe less than desirable would be better. I asked the question to get answers....... Help me understand this auto turn, if I have it wrong please set me straight with the facts. I really like the Platinum, FYI......I just don't want to buy a machine like this not understanding what I'm getting. I guess Going forward I will church up all my Ariens questions in the future so I don't hurt others tender ears.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I am afraid that's what happened. Some ruffled feathers and I'm sorry it happened to you. Looks like I may have ruffled some additional feathers questioning if changing someone's title was proper moderation. 
Perhaps you missed it, but my friend Larry started a thread in this section that generated over 300 replies. Not owning one (no dog in this fight), it is the best I can offer to help you understand.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ducky said:


> So i must say I am disappointed that my post is viewed this way. Answers not really given just ruffled feathers. If I am snow blowing next to my company vehicle, I hit a piece of compacted snow and my machine turns into the side of the vehicle? How would this be described.....obviously not a disaster....... Maybe less than desirable would be better. I asked the question to get answers....... Help me understand this auto turn, if I have it wrong please set me straight with the facts. I really like the Platinum, FYI......I just don't want to buy a machine like this not understanding what I'm getting. I guess Going forward I will church up all my Ariens questions in the future so I don't hurt others tender ears.




Ducky I think you may get more detailed answers if you give the precise conditions of your driveway. I have a flat asphalt driveway with some pavers and it works well. In the research that I have done and I tend to overthink things, if your driveway has a lot of ruts or areas that are uneven/joints you would likely want to avoid Auto-Turn as it will react as if you are intending to turn. I also see that another member gave you a link to a long thread which will either help or confuse more...lol


The Platinum 24 is a really nice machine I just bought one have not used it yet, but I have owned other Ariens machines that had Auto-Turn. The one potential issue I have with the Platinum 24 is the tire track width is 25" and the auger housing is 24" which can cause small snow tracks on either side from the tires being wider? I am not sure which Ariens 24" model you are considering. However based on the overwhelmingly positive reviews this is not an issue for most.

Are you considering any other brands and if so which make and model?


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Ducky I think you may get more detailed answers if you give the precise conditions of your driveway. I have a flat asphalt driveway with some pavers and it works well. In the research that I have done and I tend to overthink things, if your driveway has a lot of ruts or areas that are uneven/joints you would likely want to avoid Auto-Turn as it will react as if you are intending to turn. I also see that another member gave you a link to a long thread which will either help or confuse more...lol
> 
> 
> The Platinum 24 is a really nice machine I just bought one have not used it yet, but I have owned other Ariens machines that had Auto-Turn. The one potential issue I have with the Platinum 24 is the tire track width is 25" and the auger housing is 24" which can cause small snow tracks on either side from the tires being wider? I am not sure which Ariens 24" model you are considering. However based on the overwhelmingly positive reviews this is not an issue for most.
> ...


Hi Cardo111,

I have a fairy flat concrete driveway. I have a slight incline, nothing crazy. The concrete is in great shape, not cracked or sunk. I will also be doing my sidewalks around the house, again concrete and in great condition. I will then go to my barn. This isn't concrete, but flat. I read the link attached, or like the first 5 pages, sounds like the auto turn is a mixed bag for people. I read a guy complaining online where his machine turned when it encountered packed snow, vehicle tracks, and hit a parked vehicle. I don't intend to drive one the snow before blowing it. However I do have a company vehicle that sits in my drive. I will blow around it before I move it. I don't want an uncontrolled turn where I hit it. We get very nice company trucks and I sure don't want to dent it. With that said here are the machines I am considering in no particular order.

Ariens Platinum 24" - like the construction of it, looks beefy, auto turn looks like the only draw back other than the Ariens dealers I would list as marginal in my area. They would probably be ok but not my first choice if that makes sense. Everything can and will break, warranty is only as good as who you work with. Had experience with these dealers fighting warranty on other products. This machine will probably have the best resale, not that I'm looking to sell it but I'm sure you get my point. Auto turn just scares the **** out of me. Before I started looking at blowers I had it in my head I wanted an Ariens. They are huge in this industry. However as the Husqvarna dealer pointed out. McDonalds sells the most Hamburgers but he knows a lot of places that have better ones.

Husqvarna ST324P - same LCT power plants as Ariens uses, just 2 years longer warranty, 10 year warranty on the cast iron gear case and cast iron 4 blade impeller, same hydrostatic transaxle that Honda uses in their blower and a dealer that appears to be good. Just have a notion from reading on line that Husqvarna has the same components but,will not be assembled as good as others. Meaning bearings, metal thickness etc. any truth to this? This machine looks to be the most for your money, however not if it falls apart around all its quality components. Probably way overthinking it.

Toro Powermax HD - looks to be a machine that is unchanged other than the motors for a long time. The plastic looks and feels cheap however everyone says it holds up. It doesn't have heated grips like the others. First year engines do bother me, I read the motor has been around but still first year on this platform. Dealers are fine so not really a worry there. Never heard of Loncin motors, well same for LCT, my assumption is Toro did their homework.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

LCT motors are well proven, and are the descendent company to Tecumseh. Loncin are well established now and gaining acceptance. Anecdotal evidence (a.k.a. personal opinion) is that they must be at least as good as the current Chinese made Briggs & Strattons. There is something out there about all but one being warranteed by the snowblower builder, I forget which engine maker warrantees their own independent of the machine builder.

Get a Husvarna if it's a new one, they have come a LONG way since the days of subcontracting the manufacture to AYP and their marginal quality. If I'm not mistaken Husqvarna bought AYP's manufacturing facilities and revamped them completely and have introduced totally new engineering of the machines.

Getting a Husqvarna will ease your trepidation about Ariens Autoturn, though my experience is that it's a non-issue.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ducky,

If it weren't for your fears of Autoturn would you get the Ariens?


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

PixMan said:


> LCT motors are well proven, and are the descendent company to Tecumseh. Loncin are well established now and gaining acceptance. Anecdotal evidence (a.k.a. personal opinion) is that they must be at least as good as the current Chinese made Briggs & Strattons. There is something out there about all but one being warranteed by the snowblower builder, I forget which engine maker warrantees their own independent of the machine builder.
> 
> Get a Husvarna if it's a new one, they have come a LONG way since the days of subcontracting the manufacture to AYP and their marginal quality. If I'm not mistaken Husqvarna bought AYP's manufacturing facilities and revamped them completely and have introduced totally new engineering of the machines.
> 
> Getting a Husqvarna will ease your trepidation about Ariens Autoturn, though my experience is that it's a non-issue.


Thanks Pixs!

So I knew about AYP but didn't know they went out and Husqvarna revamped, etc,etc. the Husqvarna would be an easy choice if there wasn't so much dislike for them around here. I very well may go that direction, I will let everyone know what way I go.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ducky said:


> Hi Cardo111,
> 
> I have a fairy flat concrete driveway. I have a slight incline, nothing crazy. The concrete is in great shape, not cracked or sunk. I will also be doing my sidewalks around the house, again concrete and in great condition. I will then go to my barn. This isn't concrete, but flat. I read the link attached, or like the first 5 pages, sounds like the auto turn is a mixed bag for people. I read a guy complaining online where his machine turned when it encountered packed snow, vehicle tracks, and hit a parked vehicle. I don't intend to drive one the snow before blowing it. However I do have a company vehicle that sits in my drive. I will blow around it before I move it. I don't want an uncontrolled turn where I hit it. We get very nice company trucks and I sure don't want to dent it. With that said here are the machines I am considering in no particular order.
> 
> ...



You have done your homework and have some good options here. Personally I would go with the Ariens and take advantage of one of the excellent financing options that they are currently running.

The Ariens has "substantially" more power than any of these other options which will prove invaluable on the plow pile the town will leave in front of your drive. I had an Ariens Deluxe 28 2 years ago and ended up selling it because the 254cc motor bogged down too much when working on the plow pile. Granted it would be a better match with a 24" auger, but still that concerns me.

The Toro is a well designed/engineered machine I believe this one has their ACS system which regulates snow intake, shouldn't bog down even with a seemingly underpowered motor. The Loncin engine is supposed to be as good or better than an MTD Powermore but I would favor the LCT, additionally the oil drains on the side right near the tire on these which complicates maintenance a bit. The Toro Quick Stick is the easiest and most intuitive of all the chute controls out there in my opinion. However when I looked at the HD928 I could not get beyond all the plastic/polymers used despite the warranty. The control levers were plastic, the engine seemed plasticky, the covers...also the top edge of the bucket was sharp and seemed of a lighter gauge than what Ariens uses.

At the end of the day these are all good machines I just think with the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO and the 369cc engine you'll will never have to say I should have bought a more powerful machine when that big storm hits. Your driveway and walkways seem to be in good condition however as a cheap insurance policy I would order the Ariens with the poly skids about $35. Extra just to help ensure no Auto Turn issues. I always put the 10lb. weight kit on mine as well and they rarely will ride up on the dense plow pile. Jacks Small Engines.com a good choice for accessories/maintenance items they have a good selection and pricing.

Good luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

PixMan said:


> LCT motors are well proven, and are the descendent company to Tecumseh. Loncin are well established now and gaining acceptance. Anecdotal evidence (a.k.a. personal opinion) is that they must be at least as good as the current Chinese made Briggs & Strattons. There is something out there about all but one being warranteed by the snowblower builder, I forget which engine maker warrantees their own independent of the machine builder.
> 
> Get a Husvarna if it's a new one, they have come a LONG way since the days of subcontracting the manufacture to AYP and their marginal quality. If I'm not mistaken Husqvarna bought AYP's manufacturing facilities and revamped them completely and have introduced totally new engineering of the machines.
> 
> Getting a Husqvarna will ease your trepidation about Ariens Autoturn, though my experience is that it's a non-issue.


When I was considering buying the Ariens Pro 28 I was told by Ariens that Briggs warranties their engines and the majority of Ariens dealers are Briggs factory authorized to handle Briggs claims.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ducky said:


> So i must say I am disappointed that my post is viewed this way. Answers not really given just ruffled feathers. If I am snow blowing next to my company vehicle, I hit a piece of compacted snow and my machine turns into the side of the vehicle? How would this be described.....obviously not a disaster....... Maybe less than desirable would be better. I asked the question to get answers....... Help me understand this auto turn, if I have it wrong please set me straight with the facts. I really like the Platinum, FYI......I just don't want to buy a machine like this not understanding what I'm getting. I guess Going forward I will church up all my Ariens questions in the future so I don't hurt others tender ears.


There are no ruffled feathers..there are no tender ears..(there might be some unnecessary drama as a result of the change however.) 

You asked a question, you have received many good answers, and there has been much good discussion on the topic, discussing both the pros and cons..which is all great...I edited the subject line because the discussion makes it clear there is in fact no disaster,,which made the subject line more sensationalistic than reality can justify. I understand you felt it *could* be a disaster, which is why you initially asked the question that way..which is fine..but once it was determined its not actually a disaster, the subject line, by itself, out of context, became misleading..and now its better..its better for future readers (many people don't read every reply in detail..so they might see "disaster" but then not take the time to read the full thread to get the full story, then come away with the false impression of "disaster")..that issue has now been remedied..which makes the thread better...which was my only intention.

Scot


----------



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tonysac:

Sorry about the delayed response. My driveway has a very steep grade to the street and my previous wheeled machine had difficulty getting up it if there was any icing. The 28” Hydro Pro Track climbs this grade with ease regardless of how slippery it is.

Since this machine is very heavy, muscling it around is really not an option. You have to drive it like a mini-bulldozer and let auto-turn do the work. However, when lowered to the “scraping” position the bucket on this thing will absolutely scrape any ice off the sidewalk regardless of how frozen it is. Last winter, the sidewalk in front of our house had the only bare pavement in the neighborhood after the initial ice storm in the Fall. 

In addition, I have to clear out around several mailbox stands across the street and this involves some off-pavement work. The bucket on a tracked machine can be raised so that it does not scrape up grass or pick up junk on the ground and this makes the operation a whole lot easier.


----------



## automojo (Nov 7, 2015)

IMHO go to the dealer and give them a spin yourself. Why not? IMHO other opinions should dictate your purchase-particularly if they are biased IMHO.
Get the machine that works the best for you and your conditions, whatever the nameplate is.
I have had more then a few Ariens that served me well. Latest purchase was a Toro, and don't regret it.
Sure they have some plastic, but lot's of product these days do, some for good reason. Well engineered plastic can be more expensive then plain mild steel-especially now-steel prices have taken a huge plunge. IMHO Toro probably felt it best suited their needs. For Ariens, it's more steel. 
I don't really see a problem with either. Both companies have been making great snow blowers for years-I think Toro has the edge in being the longest, but I also think that doesn't mean a lot-as it what they are doing today.
IMHO the latest technology with either company makes them preform better, throw snow father, more quickly, and enable you to get the job done faster, and more efficiently. And finally are less fatiguing to operate, quieter, more fuel efficient then the older units. I miss the old Tech l-head once in awhile, but the new engines are very smooth....
All important features IMHO.
For some here, the old iron is kind of a hobby-I get it. For me, I have other hobbies and want to get the job done ASAP with little or no problems. Same with mowing the lawn....family, 2 kids...the list goes on...life's too short.
I never did check the Huskies, seems like they are improving their game-all good stuff.
As consumers it's great to have all these great alternatives to chose from.
No reason to get offended if a consumer makes a informed choice that's different from your choice-that's what he is supposed to do, and should do.
Nice to have that freedom IMHO-with out being persecuted for it.....


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

automojo said:


> IMHO go to the dealer and give them a spin yourself. Why not? IMHO other opinions should dictate your purchase-particularly if they are biased IMHO.
> Get the machine that works the best for you and your conditions, whatever the nameplate is.
> I have had more then a few Ariens that served me well. Latest purchase was a Toro, and don't regret it.
> Sure they have some plastic, but lot's of product these days do, some for good reason. Well engineered plastic can be more expensive then plain mild steel-especially now-steel prices have taken a huge plunge. IMHO Toro probably felt it best suited their needs. For Ariens, it's more steel.
> ...


That's a lot of IMHO's.... IMHO


----------

